# Frugal Disney World



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Any tips for a frugal (if 'frugal' is a word you can even remotely associate with Disney!) for Disney World?

We are driving down simply because we have three weeks, and I love a good road trip! We're staying at military installations on the way (cheap, often $20/night for a decent to nice room), or tenting (again on military campgrounds if one is close by where we plan to stop for the night). We are also tent camping on Disney (not the cheapest but it's reasonable compared to the hotels and we can cook most of our meals at the campsite, and you get the added bonuses associated with staying on Disney property).

I've done a lot of research and have picked up some great tips, but always looking for more! We leave this Saturday so the count down is on!!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

You have small children, I presume? So, you'll need something to keep them occupied en route.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> You have small children, I presume? So, you'll need something to keep them occupied en route.


Yes, good point! We have a 6 yr old girl, so I'm downloading Harry Potter audiobooks for all of us to listen to, and some other elementary school age audio books for her to listen to on her own, loading up the ipod with games, and have a few movies downloaded for her to watch on the iPad (we have a charger in the vehicle). We plan to stop at dollar stores and pick up some cheap puzzle type games or something that will keep her interested for a while.

We're also looking into two cheapie phones to use while in the US ($30 for a phone and bunch of minutes).


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

If you're willing to waste a couple of hours, a few years ago, I stayed at a timeshare and had to sit through a presentation. It was actually quite amusing because we did the math and explained why the math didn't work in our eyes. The presenter seemed confused, but that just added to the amusement.

This paid for the accomodation and I think I even got $50 cash out of it. We actually did this twice in the same trip--once for the accomdoations, the other for two three-day passes at the park.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes many time share options around there and my brother in law stayed for 3 days in Riverview for free just for going to a presentation , it was on a golf resort and just a few months ago.The heat would kill me not to mention the storms that may come through this time of year.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

We have been there in all seasons over the years, and I agree with Marina - this time of the year, the heat is oppressive.
To add, the crowds are relentless and the prices at their highest.
IMHO, the most comfortable times to visit is Feb to early March and Nov - early Dec.
The parks are huge, bottled water is expensive, and the heat is oppressive.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Disney used to have VIP passes, which we had when we stayed at the Polynesian Village for 4 days.

The passes allow VIP guests to avoid the long lineups (can be 2 or 3 hour waiting times) and enter the attractions immediately through a side door.

With young kids in tow............that would be an absolute must for me..........regardless of the cost.

My son went to Canada's Wonderland last weekend...........and apparently they have them there as well.

He said they were directed past the long lineups and right onto the rides.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> Any tips for a frugal (if 'frugal' is a word you can even remotely associate with Disney!) for Disney World?
> 
> We are driving down simply because we have three weeks, and I love a good road trip! We're staying at military installations on the way (cheap, often $20/night for a decent to nice room), or tenting (again on military campgrounds if one is close by where we plan to stop for the night). We are also tent camping on Disney (not the cheapest but it's reasonable compared to the hotels and we can cook most of our meals at the campsite, and you get the added bonuses associated with staying on Disney property).
> 
> I've done a lot of research and have picked up some great tips, but always looking for more! We leave this Saturday so the count down is on!!


It may be too late for this trip... but here is a list of my recommendations. It looks like you are staying at Fort Wilderness Lodge. They have boats to the lakeside deluxe resorts, including Grand Floridian, Contemporary, and Polynesian, you may tour their facility for free and they have lovely beaches and decors.

1. You may later stay at a Disney onsite deluxe property at a reduced rate from renting timeshare points, known as "Disney Vacation Club"... it's available from http://www.mouseowners.com You can rent 150 points for a deluxe 1 bedroom suite, with direct shuttle bus or walking distance to the park. Yes, it is still more expensive than outside hotels, but it's definitely a different level of travel experience. You start your vacation by putting yellow Magic Express luggage tag with bar codes, once you check in the luggage at the departing airport, Disney will pick it up and deliver at your room directly. All you need is to show up with your kids at Orlando, hop on a resort bus, then start your vacation upon arrival.

2. You should try to get some money saving tips from http://www.mousesavers.com because they list all the current Disney promotions. You can get park tickets at a slightly reduced rate from their listed ticket brokers. You should never buy partially used tickets because they now require fingerprint to enter so a used ticket is locked onto the first user only. To save money, plan your day properly, do not do park-hopping because you will get to spend more money for that option.

3. If it rains or your are tired, you can talk to a DVC timeshare sales guide, they can give you a sales tour at their presentation at Seratoga Resort. They will pick you up from you hotel. Unlike a tradition timeshare, Disney does not hard sell. It's a low pressure tour, lasting about 1 hour. You don't have to buy anything. They do not lock their door or annoy their clients. Then you can get extra Fast Passes or Disney gift cards for your attendance. So 1 hour of tour time may save you 3 hours of wait-time at the rides with their Fast Passes as gifts. Obviously it's free. http://thedisneyblog.com/2012/04/02/should-you-attend-a-dvc-presentation/

4. If you are REALLY into Disney and would like to talk about it and ask question, please consider joining http://www.disboards.com There are thousands of different threads on anything you want to talk about Disney, including money saving tip, how to travel with young children, how to travel with disability, how to travel as a single lesbian, etc.. practically anything goes there, as long as it's related to Disney travel. But it may be too much information unless you are a hardcore Disney fan.

I hope these links help somehow, have fun!


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

One tip I have buy some "Mickey" or character tshirts for the kids at Wall-mart or some discount store before you go. This makes it less tempting for everyone to want to buy things at the Disney stores.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

^ that is a good idea!


----------



## Davage (Nov 14, 2012)

Regarding Souvenirs - check out Walgreens too. We went to Disney back in March, and the Walgreens close to the resort had lots of souvenirs at less than half of what they wanted at Disney World for the same stuff. We bought a large stuffed Pooh bear for $5 at Walgreens.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone, great ideas!! I will check out the DVC presentation and the discussion forums noted, and I've heard there are some Disney Outlet stores in Florida where you can buy greatly reduced Disney merchandise, sounds like a good way to do what Spidey mentions and buy something off Disney property.

I agree with those who are saying it's a bad time of year, but sadly my husband is told when he can take his holidays so we have no choice other than to go late june/early july


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There are lots and lots of discount souvenir outlets selling genuine, branded merchandise all along International Drive and Lake Buena Vista Pkwy.
I recall there is a large Wal-Mart supercenter on the Lake Buena Vista Pkwy, just east of the Radisson Resort and they sell all kinds of authentic Disney merchandise.
Just google or use your GPS to find those locations.

You should also employ reverse psychology when planning which parks to visit on which days.
Instead of starting with Magic Kingdom and Epcot, which is what most people do, start with Hollywood Studios, then Animal Kingdom, and this way you will hit Magic Kingdom mid-week.

Also, if you are staying at a Disney Resort, make use of the extended hours.
Find out which days are extended hours for which parks and plan accordingly.
We found that during the extended hours, it was *so* much easier navigating through the parks and the rides were far less crowded.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

You should check out the 'Unofficial Guide - Walt Disney World with Kids' We brought it with us, and it was worth it. There are great tips in getting through Disney, but the most helpful was at the back it has step by step itineraries based on the traveler ages. It tells you which order to hit rides in and how to maximum use of the Fastpasses. We saved hours with the guide, and the proper use of fast passes.

My frugal tips are following:
- Go to the Disney outlet (not far from Disney world at all), and pick up things there instead of at the park. 
- Bring refillable water bottles, and you can ask for a cup of water for free any where in Disney 
- If you are camping at the Disney resort, find out when the Magic hours are and use them so you get the extra time for free. If you are not eligible for Magic hours, then go to the other parks that are NOT offering magic hours.
- Bring your own food, and snacks. I would pack the little cans of tuna, sandwich items, flatbread wraps, and assemble there. They have mayo, butter, knives and everything else. Bring veggies and fruit or whatever snacks you like. To keep things cold I always froze a couple of bottles of water, and had a insulated lunch bag. Since you have a car there, I would pack things in the cooler. 
- If you are going to buy, the smoked turkey drumsticks are a ridiculous deal. One will feed a family of 4 (2 adults, and 2 little ones). I brought some pita bread, and we ripped off the meat from the drumstick and made a turkey sandwich. 
- Buy a couple tubes of glowsticks, and cheap led flasher lights from the dollar store. They are great at night, and then you don't have to spend $$ for the ones at the park.
- Buy a box of good ziplock sandwich bags, and little containers, and they are great for carrying snacks
- Bring a large garbage bag for each person. It's good for the wet rides and in case of a rain storm.

There are a lot of other tips.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

The true magic of Disney is the amount of money they can take out of your wallet everyday.

One thing we found was that you do a lot of walking, so we invested in renting a stroller from Disney and it was worth the money. You may wish to bring your own.


----------



## Davage (Nov 14, 2012)

Stroller Rentals - I Agree! The stroller is worth the money that it costs to rent. When the kids are tired, they can simply ride around. Plus, it gives you somewhere to store your snacks when on rides. If you are going to be at Disney for multiple days, there are discounts for multi-day rentals.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Excellent idea about stroller rentals - we did that too and it was a blessing.
Strollers are also useful in carrying all the stuff, instead of lugging backpacks - that, by itself, is enough value for money !
I seem to vaguely recall there was perhaps a discount for those staying in Disney resorts.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

I'll second that 'unofficial guide' book. And since you're frugal...you can even borrow it from the library. (thought there's often a long wait list).

(when you're pre-buying your souvenirs don't forget the autograph book for the disney characters). But once you enter the gate....have funds ready to spend. It's simply a spendy place, and -- within reason -- you've just got to go with the flow and let yourself enjoy it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone! We're heading out tomorrow morning, our daughter is very excited!

One question I do have, since a few have mentioned strollers, would you say a 6 yr old would want to get carted around in a stroller after a day at disney? She walks everywhere now of course, just curious if we should throw one in the truck just in case... although we would have to see if she still even fits in it!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, absolutely she will need one !
The parks are huge, esp. Epcot and Animal Kingdom.
And the weather will be hot and humid.
You are easily looking at upwards of 45 Humidex in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

6 years old? she will never remember it.

why is it that YOU want to go? she will get nothing out of it. will you get out of it what it costs you in future opportunity cost? no way!!!



Addy said:


> Yes, good point! We have a 6 yr old girl, so I'm downloading Harry Potter audiobooks for all of us to listen to, and some other elementary school age audio books for her to listen to on her own, loading up the ipod with games, and have a few movies downloaded for her to watch on the iPad (we have a charger in the vehicle). We plan to stop at dollar stores and pick up some cheap puzzle type games or something that will keep her interested for a while.
> 
> We're also looking into two cheapie phones to use while in the US ($30 for a phone and bunch of minutes).


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

spidey, you are my hero.

buy these and don't even go on the trip!

disneyland staycation, $5 per shirt; kids younger than 10 not remembering a thing about the vacation, priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spidey said:


> One tip I have buy some "Mickey" or character tshirts for the kids at Wall-mart or some discount store before you go. This makes it less tempting for everyone to want to buy things at the Disney stores.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We're on our way home, had a blast! We're staying in Williamsburg for two days, at a 3 star we booked off priceline for $57/night (and they upgraded us to a suite, sweet!), and taking in Busch Gardens tomorrow for free 

I took many of your tips to good use and saved a lot of money, and learned more money saving tips for next time. Thanks to everyone who passed along frugal tips. If anyone has a disney vacation in mind soon I can pass along a few tips I found out on our latest trip, just send me a pm and I will reply as soon as we're back home.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Addy, post your tips here, I'm interested in seeing them.


----------

